# Propel Advanced SL & Zipp 303



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Trying to figure out if Zipp 303 Firecrest wheels would have frame clearance problems on a Propel Advanced SL frame.

The Propel is available from Giant with Zipp 404 Firecrest, a narrower rim. 
The Zipp 303 is a full 2mm wider than 404, = 1mm less clearance each side.

Is anyone running Firecrest 404 or 303 on the Propel Advanced SL, and can you tell me what the wheel-to-frame clearances are, both front & rear ?

Easiest way to estimate clearance might be using US coins, which have very tight thickness control:

Penny = 1.50 mm
Nickel = 1.95 mm
Dime = 1.35 mm
Quarter = 1.75 mm

TIA!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

No here is my sl1 with 303's.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/giant/bye-bye-tcr-sl3-hello-2014-propel-sl1-311169.html


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*Data !*

A nearby LBS had in stock, a 2014 Propel w/ Firecrest Zipp 404.

I measured minimum chainstay-to-wheel clearance by inserting stacked wooden popsicle sticks into the gap. Then I measured the stick thickness with a caliper. 

A minimum 7 mm clearance w/ Zipp 404, very good.

The wider Zipp 303 would therefore have a 6mm clearance, more than ample.


----------

